# Electrocution by catenary, not pretty



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Youtube video. Not a good way to go but this looked intentional.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VAv3jLGfO4


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*WOW remind me to NEVER touch the 3rail wire, ouch..... thats what you call smokum if you gotum*


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Geezus that was grim!! I doubt he knew the danger of that wire.... 

Keith


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

_Judas H. Priest!!! _The dude blew up!! _Twice!! _If you look very carefully you can see his head on fire.... definitely a candidate for the 2009 Darwin Award! (I'm amazed that YouTube hasn't pulled it yet!)


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like he reached up to steady himself by grabbing the line, not quite realizing just how suicidal that was. At least it was quick, he probably never knew what hit him.


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

They care so little for humanlife that the railroad did not cut power to that section when they had a situation.


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

extra crispy. At least he probably didn't feel it.


----------



## rangerjoel (Jan 4, 2008)

Morbid curiosity made me watch and I have see some other train accident videos. 
While gruesome and not something to be shared widely. After seeing videos of that type, I’m extra careful in my daily life, i.e. look both ways before crossing the street and now…lock-out tag-out on the fuse box while doing wiring at home. 

Carful guys, life is short and even shorter for the inattentive!


----------



## rangerjoel (Jan 4, 2008)

HA! 
I Just realized the irony in my moniker in the above post. 
Maybe you should not always do something!


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

...


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Kinds weird. Looks like he planned it all along. Everyone on the platform was watching him. 
The video was yanked by Youtube.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By bull on 06/18/2009 5:37 PM
extra crispy. 

....with a hint of curry.

Not to worry, several more versions posted including slowed down/sped up. 

Soon there will be music remixes and he will be "Played Off" by Keyboard Cat if Youtube fans hold to their normal format.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

To me this is a morbid thing to even post here on MLS. Not in good taste. We know there are idiots in this world but something we really need not view. later RJD


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

-


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

The video has been removed.


----------

